# Ravezzani: "Grande Inter, piccolo Milan"



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Giugno 2017)

Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:

"Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".


De Cerame: "Diego Costa guadagna troppo ma poi non possiamo sempre dire che al Milan non hanno i soldi sui social ci insultano"
Ravezzani: "Voi non dovete dare retta a quei quattro sfigati sui social, fanno i leoni da tastiera, noi facciamo informazione e siamo i più seguiti. Se i soldi sono pochi lo diciamo".


----------



## Hellscream (9 Giugno 2017)

Ma che gli abbiamo fatto a questi? Sono sempre prevenuti, boh.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Nainggolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Che degrado.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Giugno 2017)

A parte il fatto che mi sembra che stia rosicando come un castoro, vorrei far notare a lui che "fa informazione", (mentre noi siamo solo sfigati e leoni da tastiera) che tra i suoi modi di "fare informazione" ci sono riuscitissimi interventi, tipo quando scrisse che il closing del Milan era rallentato in quanto il governo cinese non aveva gradito che... il sindaco di Milano aveva incontrato il Dalai Lama. Ed in effetti il rapporto causa-effetto è chiarissimo.


----------



## DrHouse (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



mi sono perso, Nainggolan e Tolisso sono dell'Inter?

sfigati...


----------



## neversayconte (9 Giugno 2017)

Cosa succede? Succede che il direttore si adegua alla linea tenuta da Ruiu dei cinezi falzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Sfigato sarà lui, il suo parrucchino ed il cagnolino di Galliani che ancora spala m* contro i Cinesi sul suo profilo twitter per continuare ad avere visibilità.
Molti dei leoni da tastiera vanno da anni allo stadio o non potendo pagano abbonamenti alle tv private. Ravezzà, sei proprio l'emblema dell'ignoranza.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> mi sono perso, Nainggolan e Tolisso sono dell'Inter?
> 
> sfigati...


Dio mio, fratello rossonero, perdonami la franchezza, ma... allora dormi in piedi. Non sai che Nainggolan e Tolisso giocheranno nell'Inda alle spalle di Messi? A suo tempo l'ha detto anche Caressa... (poi danno degli sfigati a noi, ti rendi conto?).


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2017)

Normale.

Sapevamo che con i problemi del closing saremmo partiti ad handicap.

E se il centrocampo dell'Inter fosse questo sarebbe veramente una corazzata.


----------



## beleno (9 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> mi sono perso, Nainggolan e Tolisso sono dell'Inter?
> 
> sfigati...



Infatti. Noi stiamo risalendo la china con acquisti sensati anche se non al top. Gli altri... boh non si sa, non mi sembrano abbiano ufficializzato nessuno dei due.


----------



## GP7 (9 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Normale.
> 
> Sapevamo che con i problemi del closing saremmo partiti ad handicap.
> 
> E se il centrocampo dell'Inter fosse questo sarebbe veramente una corazzata.



Seriously? 

Dimenticavo, Tolisso va all'Inter per fare la Champions, vero?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2017)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Seriously?
> 
> Dimenticavo, Tolisso va all'Inter per fare la Champions, vero?



Ma è chiaro che siano prevenuti. Vediamo ad Agosto la situazione com'è.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Nainggolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Mah.. onestamente? Preferisco cosi. Perché in caso contrario si godrà. Se dicessero che il Milan sta facendo un grande mercato ecc sarebbe una gufata. Preferisco che tutti siano contro. 

Poi vabbe a TL gli unici sono Biasin e Suma con un minimo di testa.


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2017)

Ma quanto godo


----------



## Crox93 (9 Giugno 2017)




----------



## sballotello (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



poveretti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Giugno 2017)

Stanno morendo di rosicate


Quanto godo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Giugno 2017)

Dev'essere interista e sicuramente è drogato. Scarti non ne abbiamo presi. Gli scarti li ha presi Ausilio (Kondogbia, Brozovic, Ansaldi, D'Ambrosio, Gabigol, Eder, Medel, Murillo...) o al massimo Galliani quando c'era, ritardato.
Intanto noi li abbiamo già comprati, quelle dell'inter sono solo fantasie per ora. E in ogni caso i cinesi decantati fino ad ora sono quelli dell'Inter, senza motivo per altro. Chi ha sentito decantare i cinesi del Milan? Chi? Fin ora è arrivata solo m su di loro, da tutti. Non uno che abbia detto che magari sono seri, competenti e con le tasche piene. Nessun accenno alla scelta dei dirigenti, eccellente per altro. Parlano loro, che come opinionisti hanno solo scarti del calcio che non conta di 30 anni fa. Sfigati sono loro che pensano di fare informazione con una banda di vecchi da bar, di giornalisti che non si prende nessuno su tv importanti e su un canale che sta in mezzo a quelli erotici per chiamare le donnine dopo la mezzanotte. Sotterratevi, cessi immondi. Non sopporto ste provocazioni gratuite e infondate solo per farsi pubblicità e attirare audience ignorante sperando che qualcuno del Milan faccia sentire la voce. Sarebbe giusto, ma l'indifferenza verso questi manichini è la cosa migliore. C...o neanche al baretto sotto casa mia dove ci sono i falliti che bevono il bianchino giocando al video poker alle 7 del mattino fanno sti discorsi, che degrado. Vediamo l'Inter se si presenterà con Tolisso, Nainggolan e Messi o se con i soliti roiti, vedremo. E in ogni caso parla poi il campo, non il mercato. Somari!


----------



## sballotello (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



saremo anche sfigati ma voi siete delle capre, il significato di parole come educazione e rispetto non sapete neanche dove stiano di casa.


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Giugno 2017)

Beh per arrivare a definire Biglia scarto della Lazio ce ne vuole eh......


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Giugno 2017)

Bisogna essere realisti ad oggi e ammettere che l'Inter ha fatto un mercato migliore del nostro. Hanno preso quel centrocampista ...come si chiama...e poi quell'altro fortissimo, lo voleva mezza Europa...solo che non mi viene il nome...ah si ora ricordo! STOCAZZEN


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Beh per arrivare a definire Biglia scarto della Lazio ce ne vuole eh......



Aggiungici: "Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano."

E' un giornalista, dovrebbe sapere che questo è illegale.
Incompetente e fazioso.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Giugno 2017)

Soprattutto, vogliamo parlare di Gagliardini?


----------



## Coripra (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Ma di cosa si è fatto??

Veramente comico.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Giugno 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che mi sembra che stia rosicando come un castoro, vorrei far notare a lui che "fa informazione", (mentre noi siamo solo sfigati e leoni da tastiera) che tra i suoi modi di "fare informazione" ci sono riuscitissimi interventi, tipo quando scrisse che il closing del Milan era rallentato in quanto il governo cinese non aveva gradito che... il sindaco di Milano aveva incontrato il Dalai Lama. Ed in effetti il rapporto causa-effetto è chiarissimo.



Muoio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Il livore che traspare da queste parole è allucinante. Biglia uno scarto?? Per non parlare della lode a Galliani che invece era lui il collezionista di scarti. Acquisti roboanti dell'Inter dati già per fatti quando probabilmente non c'è nemmeno una trattativa alla base. Poi naturalmente al primo pareggio in casa dell'Inter sono loro i primi a fare i drammi, a parlare di crisi, di fallimento ecc. Infatti qui non ci vedo un filointerismo di fondo, ma un filogallianismo, una linea editoriale precisa contro la nuova società del Milan scelta per non so quali motivi. Mi dispiace, perché così perdi una fetta di tifosi e quei pochi ospiti seri che c'erano (vedi Colturani) piano piano non si fanno più vedere.


----------



## addox (9 Giugno 2017)

In quella televisione, ho letto, il cravatta gialla ha una partecipazione. La linea editoriale quindi è ipercritica con la nuova società. Aspettiamoci che ogni cosa che non dovesse andar bene, sarà motivo di attacco alla nuova proprietà.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Giugno 2017)

Comunque fin'ora l'Inter tratta Rudiger e Dalbert. Non proprio Sergio Ramos e Marcelo. Vi prego prendeteli e continuate a farci ridere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2017)

Sono dei pagliacci dai. Ho voluto pure divertirmi un po' questa mattina e ho letto l'ultimo "articolo" di quell'altro ********* che continuava a dire che i cinesi non esistono, o se esistono sono dei poveracci e stupidaggini simili.
In pratica ha scritto che il Milan sta facendo un mercato di basso profilo e che per salvare questo mercato bisogna compare Belotti (come se usare il termine "salvare" al 9 di Giugno abbia un senso), ha detto anche che la nuova dirigenza sta sbagliando ad annunciare di prendere dei grossi nomi in avanti (cosa che la dirigenza non ha mai fatto).
In pratica dice le stesse cose di Ravezzani, mi sembra chiaro la linea che stanno portando avanti questi pseudo giornalisti nei nostri confronti, ovviamente quando c'era Galliani che stava in vacanza per 3 mesi per poi comprare i soliti cadaveri negli ultimi giorni nessuno diceva nulla, erano anzi tutti pronti ad elogiare il condor.


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Il grande e irreprensibile Gagliardini, non sapevo facesse anche il calciatore.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2017)

Se poi Tolisso finisce al Milan diventa automaticamente una pippa no?


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Marotta depositasse il contratto... così magari lo radiano


----------



## Black (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



ahahaha che pagliaccio questo! vabbè abbiamo capito che è interista...

ma poi Nianggolan e Tolisso hanno già firmato per l'Inter? mi sono perso qualcosa? Ovviamente se Kessie lo prendeva l'Inter sarebbe stato un grande acquisto!

non dimentichiamo poi dove si è piazzata la grande Inter in classifica quest'anno. La parte su Galliani che avrebbe già rinnovato con Donnarumma è la più comica.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Cosa succede? Succede che il direttore si adegua alla linea tenuta da Ruiu dei cinezi falzi.



This


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2017)

Galliani faceva il mercato così, in mutande al mare:





Ma va bene, sicuramente con Galliani Raiola avrebbe già fatto rinnovare il bamboccio dopo una sbronza alla Capannina.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Giugno 2017)

Un giornalista che chiama Biglia "scarto della Lazio" sarebbe da internare e non dare visibilita a pazzie del genere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe questo il rumore dei nemici? Se è davvero così resto deluso...roba e gente di poco conto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



La droga fa male.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2017)

ravezzani è interista, di che vi stupite....


----------



## Love (9 Giugno 2017)

oggi 9 giugno 2017 vedo troppi attacchi al Milan su giornali e tv...iniziamo a far paura??


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Giugno 2017)

Questo sta male!


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2017)

non dovremmo neanche commentare certi personaggi, gli diamo solo più visibilità


----------



## Doctore (9 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere realisti ad oggi e ammettere che l'Inter ha fatto un mercato migliore del nostro. Hanno preso quel centrocampista ...come si chiama...e poi quell'altro fortissimo, lo voleva mezza Europa...solo che non mi viene il nome...ah si ora ricordo! STOCAZZEN



anche quell attaccante fortissimo...tutti giocatori che vogliono la champions poi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Giugno 2017)

Stanno solo rosicando perchè non hanno agganci e notizie e cosi hanno preso la linea editoriale contro il milan per accaparrarsi i consensi di juventini e interisti.
Poco professionale.
Ma del resto quella non è una trasmissione di calcio ma un cabaret.
Consiglio a voi fratelli milanisti di stare collegati con pedullà e criscitiello, trasmissione che non seguivo fino allo scorso anno , perchè sono loro che hanno gli agganci con la nostra dirigenza , sono loro ad esser entrati nelle grazie di fassone.
Ma del resto sono i più coerenti e onesti dal pre-closing laddove tutti ci deridevano sistematicamente offendendo i cinesi e sporcando la nostra storia.
Tutto il resto della tv è popolato da marmotte che rosicano.


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahahah (tra l'altro Nainggolan Gagliardini Tolisso è da fenomeni! Davanti alla difesa continua a giocare Medel?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



qualcuno mi può spiegare chi sono questi individui e perché abbiamo riportato queste baggianate? Sono giornalisti? per cosa?


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se poi Tolisso finisce al Milan diventa automaticamente una pippa no?



Lo è già diventato James Rodriguez  e' bastata una concreta voce di mercato per renderlo uno scarto del Real


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2017)

Per il momento all'Inter sta solo scoppiando il caso Joao Mario e Kia Joorabchian.
Nainggolan e Tolisso li devono comprare con i fatti, non con le voci di mercato.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per il momento all'Inter *sta solo scoppiando il caso Joao Mario e Kia Joorabchian*.
> Nainggolan e Tolisso li devono comprare con i fatti, non con le voci di mercato.



???

Sto seguendo zero le vicende di quelli la (complici le fin troppe notizie intriganti circa il nostro mercato).
Che succede?


----------



## Gas (9 Giugno 2017)

Per me la parte davvero perggiore è quella sul rinnovo di Donnarumma.
Non capisco come può affermare che con Galliani avrebbe già firmato, e come ? Dandola vinta a Raiola su tutta la linea ? Oppure con Galliani ancora in carica Raiola si sarebbe accontentato di 1M, senza clausule, al posto dei 5 che chiede ora ? E su che basi ?


----------



## Tahva (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...


"Biglia scarto della Lazio"
Lotito: "gli abbiamo offerto dei soldi per rimanere, abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo, più di cosi non posso fare, non posso inchiodarlo".

Per dirne giusto una che mette in evidenza l'onestà intellettuale di questi personaggi. Onestà intellettuale che si autocertifica come inesistente, dal momento che insulta anche i tifosi del Milan, che a quanto pare e per qualche motivo a me astruso sono parte del pubblico che gli paga al pane.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (9 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Galliani faceva il mercato così, in mutande al mare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rilasciare un'intervista e fare mercato sono 2 cose diverse. Comunque imbarazzante Ravezzani come sempre. Gagliardini darebbe vita a una corazzata mentre Kessie è da verificare? Biglia scarto della Lazio il top  Dispiace perchè è una cosa che si sapeva da tempo ma era molto seguito anche dai milanisti.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Giugno 2017)

L'inter quindi ha in pugno sia nainggolan che tolisso? Proprio quel Tolisso che vuole giocare la champions va all'Inter che non gioca neppure l'EL? 

Ma per piacere


----------



## Love (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. *Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato*. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Kessie è da verificare e invece gagliardini è già un top...biglia capitano della lazio è invece uno scarto della società biancoceleste...

Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato...chi sa perchè avrebbe già rinnovato...e chi sa perchè sottolineare proprio l'importanza di Galliani...aaaah le vedove di fester...


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Acquisti inesistenti dati per ufficiali, Biglia capitano della Lazio considerato scarto della stessa, leccate a Marmotta e soprattutto al Condom senza ritegno e, ovviamente, le immancabili offese ai milanisti: tutte queste cose dette fanno di Ravezzani un grandissimo giornalista prezzolato ed inetto.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Galliani faceva il mercato così, in mutande al mare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rivedendo queste scene ho come la netta sensazione sei essermi svegliato da un terribile incubo...


----------



## JohnShepard (9 Giugno 2017)

Vergognoso lui e quella immondizia di trasmissione! Fanno più ascolti le televendite dei materassi, ridicoli


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Giugno 2017)

Purtroppo è la sola trasmissione che si puo vedere qui in Francia( col streaming). Primo, questi sfigati , invece di prendere atto del fatto che hanno sbagliato sui cinesi, continuanno a criticare senza argumenti seri. La loro linea editoriale è stata assolutamente ridicola. Oggi, sono prigioneri delle ***... del signor Ruiu, grande servile di Galliani. Quello che difende di piu il Milan è Biasin, un interista sfegatato. Terzo, davanti al entusiasmo giustamente suscitato dalla nuova proprietà, parlanno solo di Donnarumma , dei Bond e del rischio fallimento con Elliot come Guru satanico. Giornalismo di " caniveau" di bassissimo livello...


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Giugno 2017)

Dispensa lezioni di giornalismo ed etica professionale un signore che ha costruito la sua carriera, se tale si può definire, su un programma televisivo che più all'informazione sportiva si ispira ai freak shows dello scorso secolo: personaggi che letteralmente rimangono in mutande, casi umani che hanno finti attacchi di cuore in diretta tv, moviole umane con gli ospiti in studio, avvinazzati pseudo allenatori di provincia che biascicano qualunquismi che neanche al peggior bar sport.... Parla di fare "giornalismo con i fatti" ma si è già dimenticato di quando un anno fa su Twitter pontificava contro i "falsi cinesi del Milan" che si erano lasciati sfuggire un giocatore straordinario come Pjaca per mano....dell'Inter. Sì, dell'Inter, avete letto bene. Mi chiedo quale servizio di informazione renda un programma che racconta ai suoi spettatori che uno sconosciuto cinese, probabilmente mafioso ma comunque squattrinato, abbia investito 700 milioni tutti a debito per comprare il Milan e per tenerlo a metà classifica con l'obiettivo di farlo fallire. 

E' normale che se la prenda con i "falliti dei social" perché è conscio che quello è un pubblico giovanile competente che non riavrà mai più. Del resto passano gli anni e si riducono sempre più gli studi in cui registra i suoi spettacolini circensi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Che personaggi tristi. Ogni volta che torno in Italia, la domenica, mentre gioco a carte con mio padre, lasciamo in sottofondo qualche trasmissione di calcio tipo QSVS giusto per farci quattro risate con i siparietti che mettono in piedi questi pseudo-giornalisti ed esperti del pallone.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2017)

*"Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato".*

Solo questo dimostra la loro malafede. Ma di che parliamo? Ancora dietro a questo branco di marionette di Galliani?


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2017)

Il più milanista in quello studio è Biasin.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il più milanista in quello studio è Biasin.


Assolutamente vero. Il piu vergognoso è Ruiu, il suo comportamento nella vicenda closing è stato poco professionale. Piccolo uomo anche con Campopiano.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un giornalista che chiama Biglia "scarto della Lazio" sarebbe da internare e non dare visibilita a pazzie del genere.


Concordo: qualcuno dovrebbe ricordare a questo lesionato mentale che lo "scarto della Lazio" ha giocato l'ultima finale dei Mondiali, supplementari inclusi. Così, tanto per la cronaca.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> ???
> 
> Sto seguendo zero le vicende di quelli la (complici le fin troppe notizie intriganti circa il nostro mercato).
> Che succede?



Calciomercato.com ha pubblicato un lungo articolo in cui illustra tutti gli intrallazzi relativi a Joao Mario. Praticamente 35 milioni su 83 (spesa globale tra Gabigoal e Joao Mario) sono andati via in commissioni. 
Roba che neanche Raiola e Galliani.


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



le vedove di cravatta gialla,ahime' una razza senza estinzione


----------



## BELOUFA (9 Giugno 2017)

Quindi secondo questo ragionamento contorto la Roma vende Nainggolan e Rudiger.........ammesso che li prenda l'Inda e che prenda anche Tolisso...
Gagliardini non è più forte di Biglia su nessun pianeta
Nainggolan si è superiore a Kessie
Tolisso e Bonaventura sono due giocatori differenti ma in cc a 3 io preferisco Jack come mezzala
E ancora......Ma spalletti non giocava 4-2-3-1?

E poi se la roma vende vuol dire che virtualmente il valore della sua rosa si abbassa quindi noi potremmo magari superare la roma anche essendo inferiori all'Inda potremmo arrivare 3° o 4° ugualmente magari sopravanzando la stessa roma.

Per ora cmq tutte chiacchiere se Nainggolan si muove va da Conte secondo me, e Tolisso è bravo ma l'inter ha brozo,banega,kondo e negli anni ha avuto anche Kovacic.......i giocatori bravi non gli sono mai mancati.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...


Top Calcio è una trasmissione che andrebbe radiata all'istante.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *"Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato".*
> 
> Solo questo dimostra la loro malafede. Ma di che parliamo? Ancora dietro a questo branco di marionette di Galliani?



Forse è vero.
Ma accettando tutte le condizioni di Raiola.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2017)

Si Raja va all'Inter sicuro , Tolisso giusto che va da loro giocano la Championss ah no va beh L'europa Leagueee ah no manco quello, gli resta il fenomeno e pompato GAgliardini, ricordo ancora le pompaggini per due tre partite fatte bene poi se perso pure lui ma lui resta comunque fortissimo e Locatelli è una pippa hahhhhahhah


----------



## Symon (9 Giugno 2017)

HahahHAHa, gli rode ancora che le sue previsioni di non vendita sono clamorosamente fallite.
Qui di squadra che stà progettando in maniera eccellente c'è solo il Milan, a prescindere dalla fede rossonera o meno, le altre a quanto vedo sono immobili, non che sia tardi ma come stà agendo il Milan è da team professionale ed organizzato, che punta su giocatori che vuole pronti x il raduno, e che siano in sintonia con le richieste dell'allenatore. I colpi ad effetto degli sfigati degli intertristi che non servono a nulla, ma solo per lo scoop (posso elencarne subito una 50ina ma non mi và di perdere tempo...) se li possono tenere...intanto hanno preso l'ennesimo allenatore che non vincerà nulla, perché in vita sua non ha mai vinto nulla di importante ed ha sempre fallito anche con squadre blasonate, ultima la Roma di quest'anno che aveva una rosa favolosa. La panchina dell'Inter è una di quelle più rognose della Serie A, e reduce da stagioni travagliate, dubbi, errori e litigi, se farà bene farà un miracolo che fino a qui non'è nelle corde di Spalletti.

Nonostante noi fossimo guidati da una banda di incapaci abbiamo per dirne una tra tante preso Kucka dal Genoa pagandolo una miseria e rivelatosi l'anno scorso un super mediano e protagonista di una stagione frà in centrocampisti migliori del campionato, loro prendono Kondogbia.........mr 40 mln...........Dev'essere evidentemente l'aria di Milanello che rigenera e l'aria di Interello che affloscia.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Normale.
> 
> Sapevamo che con i problemi del closing saremmo partiti ad handicap.
> 
> E se il centrocampo dell'Inter fosse questo sarebbe veramente una corazzata.


Come erano una corazzata quest'anno e infatti, come dicevi tu, alla fine ci sono arrivati davant... ah, no, aspetta sono arrivati settimi dopo mesi e mesi di sconfitte.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2017)

Capisco che i moderatori e l'Admin abbiano preso determinate decisioni sui commenti riguardanti le fonti, ma le parole di quel buffone non andrebbero neanche riportate..


----------



## Serginho (9 Giugno 2017)

Se guardate sul dizionario accanto alla voce "Ritardato" trovate la foto di Ravezzani e Ruiu abbracciati


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2017)

Qualcuno dica a sto mentecatto che Tolisso va al Bayern... ma con tatto, potreste ferirlo porello


----------



## AllanX (11 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...



Ciaone Rave, oramai sei obsoleto come i tuoi vecchi padroni


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2017)

La colpa è di chi li guarda, certi programmi...lasciate che cadano nell'oblio, almeno per quanto riguarda noi milanisti.
Veramente non capisco cosa ci possiate trovare di interessante o anche solo divertente in un degrado del genere, specie considerando che non fanno altro che spalarci melma addosso.
Mah.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...


Avrebbe detto il grande Indro: un uomo degno davvero di minzione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco un riassunto delle sue dichiarazioni di ieri a Top Calcio:
> 
> "Naingolan, Tolisso e Gagliardini portano il centrocampo dell'Inter al livello della Juve. Una corazzata. In confronto, quello che stanno allestendo i tanto decantato cinesi del Milan è davvero poca cosa. Kessie è da verificare in una grande squadra, Biglia è uno scarto della Lazio, Locatelli è acerbo. Keita si è promesso alla Juve da mesi. Marotta lascia le prime pagine a Fassone sicuro del contratto in mano. Perchè non basta avere soldi, devi anche essere in grado di spenderli. Il caso Donnarumma insegna. Raiola con Galliani avrebbe già rinnovato. Fassone detta Ultimatum? Con Donnarumma via il Milan perde anche la faccia".
> 
> ...


La nostra difesa mangia la loro già così com'è, perché c'è un Donnarumma che vale come e più di Handanovic, più una coppia di centrali fortissimi come Romagnoli e Musacchio contro il solo Miranda, più Rodriguez che orina in testa a qualsiasi loro attuale terzino e a qualsiasi terzino arriverà là a sinistra. 
A centrocampo Kessiè è una scommessa quanto Gagliardini, mentre Nainggolan non è più forte di Bonaventura; Tolisso va al Bayern.
Ciao Ravezzà, ciao proprio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Giugno 2017)

il Ninja tra l'altro non andrà mai all'inter


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2017)

Ha ragione Ravezzani, come faremo a competere con l'Inter che ha il magico duo Gagliardini e Tolisso? Ah no spé è andato al Bayern


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

Che gufata.

Dopo quelle parole Tolisso al Bayern, Andre Silva al Milan e Forsberg vicinissimo, e in procinto di arrivo Conti e Biglia.


----------



## Stex (12 Giugno 2017)

chi e sto qua?


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

l'inter farà investimenti importanti...sicuramente...ma bisogna vedere chi comprerà...perchè se butta i soldi per kondogbia banega e joao mario allora possono avere anche budget illimitato ma faranno sempre ridere...


----------

